# Help with Friction Ring on Franchi AL 48



## ironmachineus

Hope this is the right forum for this. I have a 20 gauge Franchi and I need to determine how to adjust the friction ring for different loads. The manual is useless, and searching the net revealed no info, except for Browning A5's. It's a similar system to the A5 from what I gather, but not exactly the same. Any help on what and how to adjust for 7/8 oz v. 1 oz loads (and is there any need to?). thx


----------



## Hevi

I have an AL 48 in a 20. Is it malfunctioning? If so, first, tear it down and clean the magazine tube and spring with Birchwood Casey or something similar and don't oil it afterwards. It says to keep the magazine tube dry and not lubricate. It will cause build-up and the recoil operated action will be hindered by the sludge.

As far as changing anything for loads, it is not needed for a 20.


----------



## oleman

Matt

Not saying your not right with your AL48

My AL 48 you have to turn the ring over for to adjust different loads.
My AL48 was made in 1964 ---20 guage

Friend has a newer model and is same as mine

IM -----Matt is right on about cleaning the tube----Which shell won't the gun eject--Whats going on with it

There should a steel ring between the bronz 2 piece friction ring and spring...This is called the governor ring---for light loads the flat side if the governor ring goes against the bronz friction ring-----For heavey loads reverse the steel governor ring so the bevel side is in contact with the coned surface of the two piece friction ring

From my al-48 manual


----------



## ironmachineus

Thanks for replies. Nothing is wrong with it (I hope!). It's just that I've not shot it yet, and the instructions (I actually read them for once!) indicate that you should adjust it for heavier loads. It's a new gun. I have some 7/8, some 1, and some 1 1/8 oz loads, and needed to know what to do. The instructions don't say how to adjust it, or when, and the pictures are not clear.


----------



## Hevi

oleman said:


> There should a steel ring between the bronz 2 piece friction ring and spring...This is called the governor ring---for light loads the flat side if the governor ring goes against the bronz friction ring-----For heavey loads reverse the steel governor ring so the bevel side is in contact with the coned surface of the two piece friction ring
> 
> From my al-48 manual


I've had that shotgun for 18 years and did not know that. My dad just insisted that I keep it clean and it has worked very well. Thanks for the input oleman!! 

Matt


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Every dedicated uplander needs a backup gun- a nice little Franchi 48/AL 20 GA is mine. My wife and I we coming back thru Clare one day when she just had to stop and look for *another sweater* at Jay's. While she was shopping, I happened to cruise past the used gun rack- and there sat a almost new 48AL 20 w/ matt bluing and a satin finished stock. It felt as lite as a feather. A classic upland recoil pad had been added and OM, etc came with the gun. Hummmm.... A quick check with the War Department revealed that the sweater shopping was going along very nicely so we gave that little Franchi a ride home in the truck with us....... 

Hevi and oleman have given good advice. That recoil system have been used very successfully for many decades on many models of shotguns, notably the famous Belgian Browning A-5s. DO NOT oil the magazine tube- just wipe it off after cleaning. Good luck with yr Franchi and Welcome to the Forum. 

Natty B.


----------

